# Family permit



## jemersin (Oct 13, 2014)

I am an Irish citizen currently resident in the Uk married to a Turkish citizen. I know we must apply for a family permit and must also provide substantial documentary evidence in support of the application. I am in receipt of DLA and JSA benefits and wonder if this will not be acceptable?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to be exercising treaty rights ie working in the uk to get your non eu partner residence in the uk via European rules.


----------



## jemersin (Oct 13, 2014)

I read that exercising my treaty rights in the UK means I must be employed or a jobseeker...I am currently unemployed but registered with the DWP as a jobseeker so I believe in effect I may be exercising my treaty rights but I would need to clarify this before submitting the application for a family permit.Is there any sites/info available to give clear advise please.Thanks for your reply


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, you must prove you are employed or self sufficient. 

https://www.gov.uk/apply-for-a-uk-residence-card/documents-you-must-provide

3. Documents you must provide
For each person on the application you’ll need to provide:

a current passport
2 passport size colour photographs
your EEA family member’s valid passport or national identity card
evidence of your relationship to your EEA family member, eg marriage certificate, civil partnership certificate, birth certificate, proof that you’ve lived together for 2 years if unmarried
*proof that your EEA family member is in work, self-employed or able to support you without applying for benefits*

An EU resident can get residence by being a job seeker, if they are genuinely a job seeker ie applying for jobs and attending interviews etc and not sitting on the dole. 

A non EU partner can only get residence if their EU partner is employed or self sufficient.


----------

